

You’re Not fired: The story of Amstrad’s amazing CPC 464 - richardw
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/02/12/archaeologic_amstrad_cpc_464/

======
debugunit
I had one of these as a teenager and loved it. Learned Pascal with it, and did
a lot of assembly language programming with it (Z80 apparently - I'd forgotten
if it was that or 6502). It finally gave up the ghost a few years ago. Makes
me quite nostalgic.

~~~
richardw
Same here. I remember seeing the advert linked in the article. So many great
hours programming and playing games.

